# LCD projector hook up



## figo (Mar 11, 2009)

Tried to hook up my iPad to show my students but I couldn't get it to display on the LCD projector. Checked the settings but no go! 
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Is the cable particularly long?

Does the projector support 1024 x 768? (the iPad *will not do 800 x 600*) <--- Most Likely Issue

Here is Apple's official support document for the iPad VGA adapter

More help at the Apple Discussion Forum iPad section.

Here's one forum that says the iPad also restricts the output of certain (rights-managed) content. (and another)

And another discussion of the iPad and projectors

...and another.... ....and another....


----------



## figo (Mar 11, 2009)

*This sucks!*

Why does apple make it so difficult to display via VGA! I've read that it will show video, YouTube and keynote. This really sucks because I had some apps for my students.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The external display is controlled by the application, not the operating system. 

If a developer wants to have something on an external screen it must be programmed to do so using the Apple supplied api.

I would like to see a full blown mirroring of the iPad on an external but that isn't happening (at least for now).


----------

